# My geldings improvements



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

He is 
I notice that with rescues, there's a visible difference in only a few weeks  You'll be amazed in a month or two. Good job with your kiddo


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Great! I figured maybe i was overoptimistic. He's looking like a diamond in the rough, but he's still young!


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

He looks like he's getting a lot better! When I'm able to I would love to rescue horses


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Great, i'm so happy to hear that others are seeing improvements as well! I've rescued a few so far, he's by far the skinniest


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He does look like he's filling in some. I'm assuming you've had him thoroughly vetted? He looks a bit pot bellied in some of the pics. 

He's super cute; what are you going to use him for?


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Yepp on the 30th. I probably sound completely uneducated in terms of horses, but how do i check for wolf teeth? I've never owned a 2 year old, but i'm assuming he has them.. correct? He was alot more potbellied when i first met him, but he's actually filling out as opposed to getting fatter. He does NOT have worms and we've dewormed him several times this month, including daily dewormer. His sheath was really swollen and i went to clean it and he had a huge bean, so i'm hoping the swelling will go down.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Keep up the good work, there certainly is a big improvement there, well done!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you Sarahver! Do you think he still looks pot bellied in the later pictures? Or does he look like he's gaining weight in all the right places?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I think he needs work :wink: Bit hard when they are only two eh?

Given that he is still quite young and was allowed to become drastically thin at an early age he lost not only fat but also some muscle mass, you can really notice this around his topline. Now that he is gaining weight, he is doing it from the bottom up, so right along the top of his neck and back still looks a little 'drawn' which makes his belly look bigger than it really is by contrast. This effect can happen with the young 'uns anyway as they go through awkward growth spurts. Also, notice the change in his coat condition? Always a good indicator of good health. Not the be all and end all of course but certainly a good sign.

As you say, he has had vet attention and been thoroughly wormed, I would just make sure he keeps looking as healthy as he does and enjoy watching him recover into a beautiful boy!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks! His topline is definitely lacking any amount of weight and it does look very drawn, you called it.  He's improving fast and is not only looking better he's acting better. It's amazing how much his personality is coming out!


----------



## mapleridgefarm (Sep 20, 2010)

Im a vet tech and have fostered some pritty skinny horses. I am concerned you said he does not have worms but you wormed him... did you have a fecal checked? Have you wormed for tapes? He is looking better. How much and how often are you feeding and what?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I have to say that he does look really good. I'd like to watch and see how he comes along. :grin:


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

His previous owner took care of all the deworming thus far. We have kept records of all of it and it's sitting here in front of me. She was a registered vet and has rescued many horses.. i don't want to throw out false information (since i'm not 100% sure what she said exactly) but this horse has had proper care etc. He's been dewormed because he was among 30+ horses found at an abandoned horse mill. So i think it's fair enough to say you should have no concern as whether or not my horse has worms. He's getting 3/4 pound every morning and every night of Purina feed. (forget what exactly it's called, but it's labeled at the barn). And he's out on a grass pasture. I'm not piling grain into him as he's gaining weight at a steady increase and the amount of forage he's getting now is making a huge impact on his recovery. Here's pictures of him today.

His worming record :
Aug 1 - Ivermectin 1 Boticide
Aug 1 - 30 - Continuex Feed thru daily
Sept 20 - Ivermectin

Also, today we worked in a round pen, he has had VERY minimal training in hand and although he's very calm and willing.. he's absolutely clueless.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

bumpppp


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I just wanted to say it's amazing how quickly he is improving!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

thank you! isn't it shocking? i thought it'd take at least 2 months to see anything.. but it's been less than a month.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He still looks to hang down a bit more than I would like, but perhaps with some lunge work, or light round penning, he may tighten up in those tummy muscles. Other than that, he is looking awesome! IF he was wormy prior to you getting him, it may take a while for him to lose that pot bellied appearance, and you may still need to get a fecal, and subsequent wormings, but if he is gaining weight well (as it appears he is), he is probably just lacking in muscle.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi fellow North Carolinian!

I see improvement and this is coming from my untrained eye. I don't know what he should ideally look like but I do think he looks "healthier" than when you got him.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I could just be a hay belly. A mare I show gets one so bad she looks pregnant! Even when she's being worked fairly hard. He's young, he'll fill out


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

I worked him for the first time ever in a round pen today. He's only 2.. but he's had very little training done with him. So i can't just lunge him a couple minutes a day and build his muscle up, he has NO idea what to do with a lunge line. He doesn't even understand the concept of trotting in hand; so every bit of work i put into him is his first try. LUCKILY, we have a round pen and although he's learning, the whip phases him very little..


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

And hello forgot to add, nice to see another North Carolinian 
Keep in mind he had zero muscle tone and almost no weight, so it's got to go somewhere at first, it makes sense he's getting weight in the belly first. If you look at his previous pictures and compare them to the latest, his chest and neck is filling out as well.

Example


----------



## mapleridgefarm (Sep 20, 2010)

He defently looks better. No arguing that. I would still be concerned with worms. He has not had a rotational worming and he has not been wormed for tape worms. If he had a bad case of worms the 2 doses of ivermectin most likely wouldnt kill them all. JMO.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

tape worms is true, but daily dewormer would have definitely had an impact on any worms he may have had. Naturally he'll be getting dewormed again this month.. i've always my horses on a "rotational" / "scheduled" worming.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Still, it is quite incredible improvement for the short time that you have had him. He still looks immature too, as he gets older he'll fill out more in proportion. Can you believe that many TB's start racing at his age? It really bugs me that they start them so young. At least this guy is getting a chance to grow up first! 

He looks like a real darling, what is his temperament like?


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Agreed, i can't imagine riding him right now, let alone _racing him._ His legs are still long and lanky, probably doesn't help that his chest is still narrow. But on top of all that his back and legs are still growing, i don't want to stunt his growth! Not to mention his mentality, how immature and young he clearly is. I have never owned a horse this young. I've worked with a few babies and even broke a couple standardbreds and one welsh. But i've never owned a horse with such little training. I honestly don't even think he's ever had a bath. He was bred out of two track thoroughbreds, but he was never personally trained to do so. He's very relaxed and sweet. You can tell he doesn't fully trust people, but he wants to. He comes running up everytime we go to see him and as long as he has grain or is haltered, he'll let us do pretty much anything. He doesn't understand why i want him to pick up his hooves and he fights me for it back. He's not in any way mean or _rude, _he's just unaware. I go out and see him twice a day and each time it's clear he's opening up more to us. I need to work on a few things, so i've been writing a goal list and what i plan on working with first. Any ideas on these?

-he absolutely does not crosstie, tips on teaching him?
-doesn't understand picking up his hooves, he picks it up almost right away but then gets extrememly uncomfortable and appears unbalanced and starts walking away. (i have a few ideas, but i want to try and do everything 100% right the first time as he's still young and learning. we're in no rush)
-teaching him to trot. he doesn't hant trot, doesn't lunge. I used a whip (very lightly, or no touching at all) and he occasionally got to trotting in the round pen, but it was a serious struggle. He just walks and walks and walks.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

His lunging progress  second time ever in a round pen or lunging. First time he couldn't even figure out how to trot, now he's walk, trot, cantering collectively (almost). what do you guys think of him so far?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He is looking very nice. Great job with him. If you still haven't figure it out, the wolf teeth would be on the top jaw, right in front of his first molars in the bars of his mouth. You can stick your hand in his mouth (provided he lets you lol), and can generally feel them. My mare at 5 still had hers, and they were huge, and very easy to see on her, but I had to have the vet show me, because I've never owned a horse that hasn't already had them pulled, or the horses were too young to have gotten them yet. Once he showed me it was pretty obvious though.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Looks great. Slow and steady wins the race with those cases. GREAT job!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking fantastic, not wormy at all, just getting properly fed you're doing great with him! He's gorgeous.

My gelding, who was 300ibs under weight when we got him, STILL has not gained enought to not show his ribs. (we bought him in April 2009) - we worm him regularly, he was a cribber - he has a collar on - he has horrile teeth that we had the vet come out and do.. And he gets 4 cups of high protein senior feed a day! With veggie oil! lol, hard keepers!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you guys & thanks for the advice on the wolf teeth, i'll have to look. And your right, slow and steady is definitely how it should be. I hope to train this horse _correctly_ and to the best of my ability. He got his first bath yesterday as well and he was absolutely amazing, a little shakey at first. Also, he doesn't LOOK wormy, but he does appear to be scratching his tail and he has a bump on his back (on another thread) and we've said it might be bot eggs from last year.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Got his saddle put on for the first time today  didn't even flinch, walk trot and cantered a little in the round pen without _any _problems


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's really awesome! Well done! I have to say he seems to be going pretty good, and in those lunging pictures he is tracking up nicely. So far, so good. :grin:


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you so much! I do believe he's made a turn for the better. I'm honestly impressed by the way he holds himself already, considering his lack of training and muscle he shows quite a bit of balance in circles. He's also using himself correctly in the round pen and is gaining a "down and out" trot.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

So a further along update, he's taken the bit and had zero problems with it. Lunged around with wraps and boots on, again, zero problems. I sat on him with a saddle (my stirrup was on the very last whole so that i could mount without kicking him) and guess what _zero_ problems. In fact, he looks as though he's falling asleep.. i've got a gem


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Is this Illustrious Kiss?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow....well done! You definitely do have a gem there! Great work on him. :grin:

By the way, I LOVE your wraps! I wanna steal them!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Oops! Nevermind. I thought you were the one that owned Illustrious Kiss, a TB, but it was someone else. Ignore my question!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Nope! This is Small Town Favorite, he's not a registered tb, never raced!  No problem, sorry for the confusion.

And flamingauburnmustang thank youu  i got them for my birthday last year, they looked alot better on my bay haha, i think he'd look better in cheetah or leopard print


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

countmystrides said:


> And flamingauburnmustang thank youu  i got them for my birthday last year, they looked alot better on my bay haha, i think he'd look better in cheetah or leopard print


That's awesome! You must PM me a pic of your bay with them on. I'd like to see it. :grin:


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

we can all ignore my puppy dog paws :lol:.. i tend to be _verrry_ light with my hands. 

here's his first time trotting with me.. we did very little work, then hopped off, hosed him down and gave him lots of love and treats. i also tend to use alot of voice commands,  but at least it works.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

countmystrides said:


> Nope! This is Small Town Favorite, he's not a registered tb, never raced!  No problem, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> And flamingauburnmustang thank youu  i got them for my birthday last year, they looked alot better on my bay haha, i think he'd look better in cheetah or leopard print


You can send those wraps to me for my b-day if you'd like... :lol: I love them!

Lookin good


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

is it just me or is getting kind of a big barrel for a thoroughbred? he doesn't seem to have the tall, lean build of any other tb's i've owned and ridden. he's still young, but just a thought.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

as promised, here's pictures of my bay pony with the polo wraps.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Ohmygosh, he has improved so much! He is really looking good!
As for his barrel, I could be wrong, but I don't think it's too big. My mare, who is pretty tiny everywhere else, has a big barrel, haha! She doesn't look out-of-proportion, but she does have a big barrel. I think it's fine. He might have been bred from more sporty looking TBs than the lean racing type.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Awe thank you !
He coliced tonight . Not sure what caused it.. i called a vet and a few other horse - smart people for further advice.. he didn't break a sweat and i have a feeling we caught it very early. He went down a few times, but his gums were bright pink. He has a little runny nose . I thought he was alright then he started foaming at the mouth and dropped again. He was _not_ choking on anything. He's only two and since he's teething (Sp?) and his teeth are changing, he's probably not chewing his food properly. So i was reccomended to soak his pellets a little bit. I've never known a horse who coliced to foam or drool ? It was only for a little though. ANYWHO, two hours of watch and he's up and has gone to the bathroom. He's up in a stall now without any feed and some water, i'm going back at around 11 to check on him again. Hopefully he's doing better.. :-(


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

he's so fat now


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What's with the shadow roll? Lol! 

I would definitely be using a really good protective boot on all four of his legs...the length and slope of his pasterns really concerns me, so I would definitely be giving him as much support as I could when working, and definitely when riding...just something to think about. I like SMBs for all around leg protection, myself. 

He's looking really good though, just a bit more over his topline, and he will be in nice shape...well done


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i had it on my pony when i was barrel racing and i left it on him. 
"It goes on a horse that's been shying away from sudden changes in light. It keeps the head low and prevents the horse from climbing, allowing the animal to run level."
it can't hurt.

and thanks, his topline will come with time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I know what a shadow roll is for...just wasn't sure why you had it on your boy, is all...


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

went out to ride, momma came down from jersey to meet bryar for the first time. he was awesome. lunged - w,t,c perfectly! i tacked him up with great success, then hopped on and he stood like a statue to mount from the ground, twice, and for dismounting. I could _not_ be prouder! :wink: here's some pictures. he was a perfect little gentleman! unfortunately i might have to sell him now.. here's a few pictures.

the baby is my brother chevy. He was sitting on him for a little while, he's ridden a few horses. He's an angel and so was bryar.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Thought you weren't going to rush riding him? 

At any rate he looks calm and relaxed...still wouldn't put a little one on him, he is still green, and anything could happen...that's just me though. Hope you don't have to sell him!!! You could send him my way...hahaha...but CO is a little far from ya!


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

looking good keep up the good work he lucky to have found you!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

he's the most easy going horse there is. he started off with little trust and he's gotten so relaxed, i mounted and dismounted a couple times and he didn't flinch. i'm not rushing him. i lunge him a couple times a week and get on him once a week. he doesn't get ridden for more than 10 minutes at a time either. he's only two and i sure don't plan on doing much more til he's at least three. then i'll work him out of the round pen and start a canter with him. the round pen is getting him to work at a natural bend and build muscle since it's on a bit of a hill.. he'll be great with circles in his future!


----------

